
The Right Response to the Libra Threat - hhs
https://www.project-syndicate.org/commentary/regulating-private-money-facebook-libra-by-katharina-pistor-and-co-pierre-georg-2019-08
======
kashaiahyah85
Those seem like scenarios that would necessarily involve this crypto currency
actually being successful. That in itself is terribly unlikely. At best, it'll
end up being a Facebook-only token that inevitably becomes cash.

Unless Facebook and Amazon had a demonic love-child beast of a system...
Perish the thought.

------
heyoni
Is there a reason why Libra might upend bitcoin? If not, then why worry at
all?

------
chovy
Crypto.

